# what would make pee red



## SweetPeasMom (May 4, 2012)

IMMEDIATE INFORMATION: 
Location: Mallorytown, Ontario

Description 

Breed: Mini Rex 
Colour: Black
Weight: 3 lbs
Age: 11 mths
Sex: un-spayed Female

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition: I noticed today after cleaning her cage that there is a red liquid on her blanket, it looks like bloody urine. Do what would make her urine bloody, or is it the blueberries doing it?


ADDITIONAL INFORMATION / CHECK LIST: 

Fecal and Urinary Output

- Is the bunny's poops and pees normal? Yes they are normal, yet she is not eating her cecals 
- When did they last use their litterbox? Today, her scent is strong after she goes.
-any unusual behavior? straining to pee? unusual litter habits? None
-what litter and/or bedding do you use? I use cloth that grabs order and shredded paper


Medical History 

- spayed/neutered? no
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? no
- is s/he on any medications? no

Diet 

- what specifically does your bunny eat? Dill, Lettuce, basil, parsley, hay, pellets, hanging treats, crasins-blueberries, sweet peas, bok choy, cilantro, alpha blocks, fresh grass, dandelion leaves, clover, apples, bananas, always has hay or something to eat.
- when and what did s/he eat last? Today she had crasins-blueberry treats, dill, parsley, lettuce, grass, and clover bok choy too
- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc) none


Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally?
- is the rabbit molting? yes
- any weight loss? no
- any sign of drooling? wet face? no
- runny eyes? no
- wet nose? coughing? sneezing? no
- is s/he breathing normally no

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach? no
- has the rabbit been outdoors? Yes twice
- any other pets? if so, have they been ill? no


What am I doing wrong? Help
:?


----------



## MandyK (May 4, 2012)

There are two things that I know it could be (there might be many more possibilities):

- bladder sludge: the calcium in the urine gets thick and sludgey and it could turn red
- it could be from certain fruits/veggies, which is completely normal. Sometimes rabbit urine just comes out as a dark yellow/orange/red colour

Your best bet is to get a sample of the urine (scoop up whatever you can in a plastic baggie) and take the rabbit and the baggie to the vet. My rabbit had red urine once and it was gone within a day, no problem  Good luck


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

Could be a couple of things: 

1) Beta carotene showing in the urine from various fresh veggies. It has a strong odor and is definitely more orange than red. 

2) Urinary tract infection: blood showing in the urine. This comes with straining to pee, teeth grinding and an uncomfortable body hunching. Not eating usually follows. This needs antibiotics to fix. It doesn't seem based on the info you provided that this is likely the case. 

3) That your bun needs more water intake. This can come from whatever her water source is or juicy veggies and fruits. 

It *could* be bladder sludge, but I personally wouldn't think so. The sludge is very, very distinctive. Think of salt water when it dries. Sort of like that. It could be red, but the texture will throw you first.


----------



## Samara (May 5, 2012)

If you do take up a sample and can't get to the vet same day, put it in the fridge!


----------



## LakeCondo (May 5, 2012)

If she's not eating all her cecals, her diet is too rich. I'd cut down on the treats, ie anything not hay, pellets, greens.


----------



## SweetPeasMom (May 5, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> If she's not eating all her cecals, her diet is too rich. I'd cut down on the treats, ie anything not hay, pellets, greens.



She stopped eating it after I introduced fresh green grass and clover but thanks will cut back on daily treats.


----------



## bunnychild (May 5, 2012)

Because she is unspayed i would say she could be in heat


----------



## TinksMama (May 5, 2012)

Someone told me that red urine is a result of too much calcium.


----------



## missyscove (May 5, 2012)

Rabbits are induced ovulators and so do not have an estrous cycle (they don't go into "heat" like many other mammals). 

Blood in the urine usually shows up as more distinct spots rather than an overall color change. If you've introduced any new foods into the diet, that can cause the color change. Carotenoids in the diet can make their urine vary anywhere from nearly clear to a dark orange.


----------

